# WW 2 Axis Color !



## ThunderThud (Feb 24, 2008)

some cool color pics.


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 25, 2008)

more color pics. the first 2 are of thew U-boat U-805 and her crew as pow's


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice shots TT. Is it just me, or does adding color make it more "real"?

Also, what is the symbol on the helmets in the pic two pictures up from this post?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet shots TT.

I think with the colour Thor a sense of temperature is felt more. 

Which does make them leap to life.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 25, 2008)

The color also helps you to understand more...most pictures and movies are black&white and somehow it makes it harder to imagine the war and the world back then.


----------



## seesul (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice pics Thunder.
Never seen some of them. I like that Dora.


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 25, 2008)

Lots more to come Once i get home from work!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Great pics TT keep em comin


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice TT, most I don't recall seeing before.


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 26, 2008)

ok


----------



## Heinz (Feb 26, 2008)

great stuff!


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 26, 2008)

ok some more ,then i'll try for more tomorrow!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 26, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 26, 2008)

God love the camo shot! keep em comin TT


----------



## Erich (Feb 26, 2008)

don't forget to include your source references, which is probably that pirate site ww2 in color. the Dora 9 is from JG 6 and is in many book publications


----------



## Velius (Feb 26, 2008)

FANTASTIC!! Love the pics!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pics here TT.


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 26, 2008)

Eric I think you might be right about the source ,but really I'm not sure as my younger son gave this cd he made for me. He said he hunted down all these color pics on the net .Interesting! the nineth pitcture down has red landing gear and the RD band doesnt seem wide enough!


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 26, 2008)

more!


----------



## magnocain (Feb 27, 2008)

wow


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## A4K (Feb 27, 2008)

FANTASTIC pics mate! Thanks!!! A few of those will come in handy for modelmaking.

Makes you appreciate it all a bit more to see it in colour...


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 27, 2008)

A bit more!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pictures...it really brings back to life WW2...


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 27, 2008)

ok Time for more.


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 27, 2008)

more


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

Erich.........why do you call the ww2 in color site a pirate site? Is it because they don't list references?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome shots man, thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm with Heinz.


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 28, 2008)

ok some more


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 28, 2008)

some more


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great stuff tt got any more?


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 1, 2008)

More


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 1, 2008)

more


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 1, 2008)

more


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2008)

The pic with the two kids in the town rubble should have one an award. War is hell. That pic was heartbreaking.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Did you see that guys arm laying there? wonder if it was cut off or shot off looks like its got some bandages on it already, gangrene maybe?


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 1, 2008)

more


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 1, 2008)

more


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 1, 2008)

more


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2008)

Some great stuff in there.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 1, 2008)

more


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 1, 2008)

more


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 1, 2008)

more


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bloody brilliant, TT. Man. While I have seen a couple in books, 90% Ive never seen before. Great thread!!!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm Glad to contribute!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

As my supply of ww2 axis color photos are extinguished I would like to invite others to add to this thread with any ww2 "axis" color photos that havent been seen here, to share with all of us.Thank you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)

Great stuff you've found TT.

An additional pic,

source unknown.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent  

Love the pictures.

TO


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Wurger! That makes an exellant candidate for r/c The Macchi 205 Veltro!


----------



## thirtybg (Mar 10, 2008)

Fw 190A-2 of JFS 2 or 4 (probably the latter, according to the image source) in the summer of 1942.












An early Bf 109G-6/R6 of JG 3, summer 1943.





All images: Luftwaffe im Focus Special #1


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)

Other nice pics,especially for me.This Fw190A 
THX for posting Thirtybg.  



ThunderThud said:


> Thanks for sharing Wurger! That makes an exellant candidate for r/c The Macchi 205 Veltro!



You are welcome TT.And I agree.The Italian bird looks really cool.I have some models of those that are still waiting in boxes for assembling.


----------



## thirtybg (Mar 10, 2008)

He 219A-7, summer 1945. This is a poor scan, but the subject matter makes up for it.





Luftwaffe im Focus Special #2 - 2006


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice! Thirtybg, thanks for sharing!8)


----------



## thirtybg (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe that this photo appeared in an ish of Luftwaffe im Focus, however this scan was made by an acquaintance who owns a print that was supposedly made from an original transparency. I have my doubts on that score, but that's for another discussion...

Regardless, this is a fine image showing a trio of Fw 190s (A-5s?) from 5./JG 54...


----------



## drgondog (Mar 13, 2008)

Thud - two questions 
1.) do you know the airfield with the burning t/e aircraft
2.) the airfield with the Fw 190D? it's post war shot

Regrads, - and great pics


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 13, 2008)

drgondog to be totally honest on both questions i dont know!


----------



## Erich (Mar 13, 2008)

Bill yes the TA 152H green 4 is a poser. after war and after war colours, back east actually if you are talking about that a/c ?


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 13, 2008)

i cant get enough photos!

.


----------



## drgondog (Mar 13, 2008)

Erich said:


> Bill yes the TA 152H green 4 is a poser. after war and after war colours, back east actually if you are talking about that a/c ?



Yep - but I missed the Ta 152 part. I am still looking for a pic of the 190D that dad got some time in at Gablingen. I have pics of the two seat 109 and two seat fw 190 that were at gablingen but not the D.

I talked to one of the crew chiefs that remembers the airplane but wasn't sure it was a 190D or a Ta 152.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Top Thread Guys, especially to you TT well done mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree with Wayne great pics here.THX TT.

And here a couple of pics I found somewhere in Internet.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 17, 2008)

Totally awsome Keep them coming!


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

Drgondog, are you referring to the Fw 190D-9 on page 1 or the Ta 152H-1 on page 3? 
Both shots are post war, the D-9 I don't know where, but the Ta 152 photo was taken at Wright's Field in 1945.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2008)

From ’German Aircraft Interiors 1939-1945’, by Kenneth A. Merrick:

’The Ta 152H-0, believed to be 150010 CW+CJ Green 4, flown by Ofw. Walter Loos formerly of Stab/ JG301..’(claimed post war to be 150003, though no evidence exists to support this) ’...was captured intact by British forces at Tirstrup, Denmark before being handed over to Col.watson for transfer to the United States’

He mentions it was later re-numbered FE-112, and now resides at NASM. He also mentions the photo was taken at Wright Field in October 1945.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2008)

...


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice pics Wurger!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

haven't seen that yellow painted 190 before...thanks...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2008)

Also me.But I'm not surre if it is correct..
Great pics  TT.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

Great shots guys thanks!


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Likewise, great pics Wojtek and TT! 
That 190 with it's engine being run up looks like an A-8/U-1 (two seater) judging by the canopy.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes , you are right Evan it is two seater.Good sight,I haven't paid my attention to that earlier.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 21, 2008)

Great pictures...love the Romanian Ju88


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 21, 2008)

The 190 in yellow is a captured war prize! Thats reason for it being painted yellow!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 21, 2008)

Here. SOurce unknown, I also have a book WWII in color has some nice pictures


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 21, 2008)

Great..


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2008)

..


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## johnbr (Mar 29, 2008)

Good one's


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2008)

Love the Me-410s. And the false Bf-109. Great pics.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2008)

Cool stuff TT!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

Great stuff


----------



## ThunderThud (Apr 20, 2008)

more


----------



## v2 (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Excellent!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

Great shots, guys!


----------



## Henk (Apr 29, 2008)

Great pictures liked the picture of the Hipper destroyed in harbor, do not see a lot of them.


----------



## ThunderThud (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent pics V2 Thanks for contributing! lets keep the color flowing guys!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2008)

fantastic shots!


----------



## v2 (May 1, 2008)

Found on e-bay...


----------



## Chocks away! (May 1, 2008)

That last one is a great shot


----------



## ThunderThud (Jun 8, 2008)

8) Bump!8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

Great shots!..8)


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a few on my PC and will upload them when I get some time.


----------



## CallidusTitan (Jun 14, 2008)

The color photos are very impressive. My fav is the armaments crew rearming the Bf 109G with more 20mm,...very nice!..


----------



## ThunderThud (Jun 15, 2008)

V2 i love that pic of the Me-110's with the mountains in the back ground Thanks for keeping the color flowing!


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2008)

the end...


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Next one from e-bay....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Paris


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice shots again!


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 5, 2008)

great shots
all of them are very nice


----------



## ThunderThud (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow Awsome color pics V2! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Erich (Jul 13, 2008)

V2 sorry but "the end" junk pic needs to be removed please, it has been recently posted again in a soft back book covering the Luftwaffe in it's death throes earlier in the year. there is a copyright mark on that pic in the book


----------



## v2 (Jul 13, 2008)

Erich said:


> V2 sorry but "the end" junk pic needs to be removed please, it has been recently posted again in a soft back book covering the Luftwaffe in it's death throes earlier in the year. there is a copyright mark on that pic in the book



ok Erich.


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 3, 2008)

8)


----------



## v2 (Sep 12, 2008)

IMAM Ro. 37


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow very nice Pictures V2


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 12, 2008)

Great photos. Have enjoyed the thread immensely. Thanks TT and everyone else.


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 15, 2008)

Isnt that a Fiat C.R.32? Nice Pic V2.


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tiger


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2008)

8)


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 21, 2008)

8) Nice V2 thats a great pic for a diorama!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah it would. Lovely pic v2.


----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2008)

...


----------



## ratdog (Sep 29, 2008)

nice 109  8)


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe thats Pip's Priller next to his 109!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

ThunderThud said:


> I believe thats Pip's Priller next to his 109!



Sorry TT it's Oblt. Walter Horten, Geschwader Technical Officer in Stab/JG 26.


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the correction mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## Célérité (Oct 9, 2008)

Some Japanese to change...

Kawasaki Ki-61:


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2008)

The Ki-61 images are colourized B/W photo's rather than colour shots.....but nice just the same!

From a pictorial history of the 244th Fighter Sentai.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

As my knowledge of WW2 Japanese aircraft is on a par with my knowledge of particle physics, I found the pics very interesting, thanks Celerite.
I think you might find, though Wayne, that these are prints from original reversal film, made direct, without the use of an interneg, I would guess from Sakura colour transparency film or similar. (possibly even Kodachrome 25 from the period.) A look at the tonal rendition of any B&W versions of the same shots could possibly confirm this, but don't take this as gospel, it's just my feeling. Terry.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 9, 2008)

Man nice photos Celerite


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool pics thanks


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2008)

Airframes said:


> As my knowledge of WW2 Japanese aircraft is on a par with my knowledge of particle physics, I found the pics very interesting, thanks Celerite.
> I think you might find, though Wayne, that these are prints from original reversal film, made direct, without the use of an interneg, I would guess from Sakura colour transparency film or similar. (possibly even Kodachrome 25 from the period.) A look at the tonal rendition of any B&W versions of the same shots could possibly confirm this, but don't take this as gospel, it's just my feeling. Terry.



Hey Terry, here is the B&W shot, sorry it went across 2 pages..... and I scanned the original colourized shot with notes....

Source : A Pictorial History of the 244th Sentai, Tokyo's Defenders. by Takashi Sakurai


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes. There were very few color photographs by the Japanese until 1948 when massproduction of color film started.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

I stand corrected! Can't read the Japanese text, but it would be interesting to know which way it was done, as the result is very similar to the process I described. During my time with the 'Big Yellow Box', I had a go at colourisation with the old Eastman colour kit, discontinued in the early '50's, and the above results are much more realistic compared to that!
Very interesting.


----------



## v2 (Oct 15, 2008)

FW189


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2008)

8)


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice Pic V2, I have a 1/48th scale model of that plane.One day before I'm dead I hope to get to it!


----------



## v2 (Oct 27, 2008)

...


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 6, 2008)

Great pics. Haven't seen many of those before


----------



## Trebor (Dec 15, 2008)

this is interesting... 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGAHjsUsuj4_


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 15, 2008)

Some more great pics from google/Life images.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2008)

Those are fantastic, LIFE has a really good gallery. Shame to see all those aircraft like that though


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2008)

Fantastic pics!8)


----------



## bourdon (Dec 16, 2008)

does someone know to give news to me on the staffel identification number of the Uffz Vivroux in the sturmstaffel 1 or at 11/jg3 o'clock?


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 22, 2008)

cool stuff I like!


----------



## Flegmatica (Jan 20, 2009)

Finn's are so big skiing fans that even war cannot stop them .


----------



## Trebor (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd not mind having a model of that German tri-motor!


----------



## v2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fallschirmjager in Italy...


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## umutferhat (Apr 6, 2009)

nice photos..thanks for sharing !


----------



## williamzhang (Apr 23, 2009)

Stuka, my favorite!


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kate Bombers fly over Yamato at Truk Harbor, 1943


----------



## Célérité (May 12, 2009)

I think this is a Fiat G.55 Centauro


----------



## v2 (May 13, 2009)

...


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 16, 2009)

Wow!
Do you know if that was caught on the ground or crashed?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2009)

Whoa, is that a ME 323?


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2009)

Yes, it's a 'Gigant.' Could have been caught on the ground, but whatever happened, at least one of the engines was under power at the time, judging by the way the prop blades are bent forward.


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Photos from Russia....


----------



## jayb (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you notice that the picture of the crash landed fighter was a Spitfire in German markings? The rudder and gun positions in the wings are giveaways.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice pics V2!


----------



## senter104 (Jun 9, 2009)

jayb said:


> Did you notice that the picture of the crash landed fighter was a Spitfire in German markings? The rudder and gun positions in the wings are giveaways.



JayB

Not sure which photo you are referring to. If you mean the one in the very first post then it is not a crash landed Spit as such. It was captured and transferred to Zirkus Rosarius so that they could test and evaluate it. The Units initial mission was to test allied fighters against Luftwaffe Recce aircraft but then their orders were adjusted slightly giving them the task to visiting frontline staffeln to acquaint luftwaffe pilots with the flight/handling characteristics of the allied aircraft.

By the end of the War the 'Zirkus' had a number of allied aircraft including all the relevant fuels and lubricants to ensure that correct flight characteristics were achieved. Some of the other aircraft held by the Group included P51's B and C although there is talk of a D being i their possession as well as a couple of P47's a P38 and F5E (Recce Version). They also had a Harvard and a couple of Russian types Lagg 3 I think (memory starting to fail). Other types included a non flying Mosquito, a Typhoon, a couple fo Spitfires and a Hurricane or two. 

The aircraft were normally kept in their allied paint schemes apart from the undersides which were painted in Yellow and the tail was normally painted yellow too. They also had slightly larger than normal German Markings to deter 'friendly fire' incidents. Some aircraft were repainted a P47 named 'Beetle' immediately springs to mind but most kept their schemes.

To my knowledge they only lost one aircraft to an accident and that was a Typhoon that crashed on take off, killing the pilot.

Hope that is of interest and news to some.

Paul


----------



## v2 (Jun 9, 2009)

...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, excellent as always v2!


----------



## Chriss1958 (Jun 15, 2009)

A few Bf 109's some new to many, I'm sure, but perhaps not to der alte hase 

Blessings

Chris


----------



## Chriss1958 (Jun 15, 2009)

Some Bf109 Fs for you!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Chriss1958 (Jun 15, 2009)

Evening chaps,

Now for some Bf 109Gs:

Top: Gruppenkommandeur's aircraft II./JG51 Eastern Front, note yellow spinner and beneath the engine. Seems to be an unorthodox camouflage scheme, look at the wings with squiggles of darker colour.
Second: This could be an 'F' rather than a 'G' as I can't see any 'beules' but the original source called a 'G'. Looks like an airfield scrapyard.
Third: Bf 109G-2 of 9./JG54 Summer 1942. Note the curious olive green hue, almost certainly not a RLM colour, that JG54 applied with a dark green, possibily 71, in a wavy splinter pattern.
Fourth: Hungarian Bf 109G-6 yet the pilot is Luftwaffe.
Bottom: Bf109 G-6 late version with the tall tail. Erla camouflage pattern. Captured almost intact at Rheims, France in September 1944

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 17, 2009)

v2 said:


> Kate Bombers fly over Yamato at Truk Harbor, 1943




OK. If tinting is allowed....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know if it's allowed but that looks great Shinpachi!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2009)

Great 109 pics...some I have not seen before, but most are familiar!.


great shot Shinpachi, Zeroes from Saipan aboard USS Copahee....


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you Aaron for your friendly comment!



Wayne Little said:


> great shot Shinpachi, Zeroes from Saipan aboard USS Copahee....



You know everything, Wayne!

I agree with you, vikingBerserker.
Color photos are beautiful!


----------



## ThunderThud (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm Glad to see these Threads are still going strong Thanks Guys for your contributions!There excellent!


----------



## ThunderThud (Jun 22, 2009)

8) ok this is thre right thread!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2009)

This thread is a mountain of treasure!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> You know everything, Wayne!



...just some things.....


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 23, 2009)

I've seen that pic a lot, but never noticed the guy standing there, unless there's two shots without him in one of them.


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2009)

SM.82


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2009)

Very cool! I assume the white dots in the first pic are patches from bullet holes?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2009)

8)


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice pictures, thanks.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow very cool pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chip haehnel (Sep 8, 2009)

Great archival material, Your grandfather really got around. Or he wasn't the source of all the photographs?


----------



## phas3e (Sep 16, 2009)

Hope these havnt been posted. they come from Jet and Prop


----------



## v2 (Sep 30, 2009)

sm79


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

8) nice shots.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## proton45 (Oct 3, 2009)

really cool...


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2009)

...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice shot Dominic, first time I've seen one of these with radar.


----------



## Erich (Oct 13, 2009)

well known little piece of crap with NJG 100 on the Ost front. the unit had 5-6 of these little things really more good for recon than Soviet Bitch hunting in which they were used with some success since they could almost stall out drive slow.

give me a Ju 88G-6 any day guys


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll totally agree with you Eric!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2009)

Just doesn't look right....


----------



## proton45 (Nov 1, 2009)

These are the best I could find...they are "colorized", but quite interesting.

They are all around China (Manchuria) ranging 1931 to 1937...  

Note the use of French helmets in the second photo...


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2009)

Colorized but the color tone seems correct.
My father has the same helmet. The color and its reflection on the helmets look very familiar to me.
Thanks for the interesting photos, proton45.


----------



## Sparbolt (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazing photos, some I have never seen before. Thanks to all.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2009)

OK. I've found out a good one, too


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't ever searched for such colorized photos in particular to post here.
His skill is excellent.


----------



## proton45 (Nov 3, 2009)

1) Wow, nice pictures. 

2) That gentleman's work is truly magnificent....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2009)

That is pretty impressive!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2009)

Not bad at all!


----------



## sparks (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice shots in fact fantastic the best collection I have seen, Q on page 2 you have a FW190-D this sure looks alot like the one I posted, any thoughts

Sparks


----------



## gepp (Nov 4, 2009)

few more to add sorry if they have been posted before


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## piet (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## piet (Nov 16, 2009)

proton45 said:


> 1) Wow, nice pictures.
> 
> 2) That gentleman's work is truly magnificent....



Great Photo,the two girls dont look verry happy


----------



## v2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Narvik


----------



## gepp (Dec 2, 2009)

few mixed some have been coloured 
and sorry about the American coloured pics


----------



## gepp (Dec 2, 2009)

and a few more


----------



## drgondog (Dec 2, 2009)

Gepp - which airfield location for the Fw 190D w/Mustangs in background?


----------



## phas3e (Dec 2, 2009)

drgondog said:


> Gepp - which airfield location for the Fw 190D w/Mustangs in background?



Its Furth-Atzenhoff near Nurnberg. W.Nr500570 "Blue 12' of 8./Jg6 Surrendered to the US 10th PRG there


----------



## gepp (Dec 2, 2009)

phase ya beat me to it i had just finished typing scrolled down abit and there it was lol
oh well ill add i think they are p-47's in the background.


----------



## drgondog (Dec 2, 2009)

the one on the left is a 51. on the right may be a 47 - it does look like a radial.


----------



## proton45 (Dec 2, 2009)

piet said:


> Great Photo,the two girls dont look verry happy



lol, actually a couple of those guys don't look so happy ether...


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2009)

might be very wise guys to list your book sources for the colour pics many seen in periodicals over many years


----------



## phas3e (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh and the JV44 Doras photo of Reds 13 and 4 is a model diorama


----------



## gepp (Dec 3, 2009)

oh sorry my bad i thought they were real


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 3, 2009)

A Schwarm of yellow nosed Bf-109Es from JG2 fly north along the coast of France near Cap Gris-Nez. 




Armourers re-loading the fuselage-mounted MG 17 machine-guns on a Messerschmitt Bf-109E of JG27. Although unquestionably taken in the Western Desert, this photograph clearly shows the grey and green camouflage and conspicuous yellow tactical nose markings previously employed in Europe.




















The interrogation reports of several pilots from JG53 shed some interesting light on the history of the Geschwader's markings. According to these reports, when first formed, the personnel of JG53 adopted as their badge the Ace of Spades, or card of death, and are believed to have worn uniforms with a distinctive cut to show they belonged to an elite unit (in much the same way as RAF fighter pilots denoted their status by leaving the top button of their tunics unfastened). However, in the Summer of 1940, Reichsmarschall Goring ordered that the special uniforms and the Ace of Spades badge were to be dropped and the Geschwader became known as the Red Ring Geschwader on account of the red circle which was then painted round the engine cowling. Neither the reasons for Goring's order, nor the particular significance of the red ring, are yet fully understood but it was probably intended as a punishment and may also have had some ideological relevance. Throughout September and October, JG53 was very active, two or more sorties per day being the rule rather than the exception and rest days were only taken when bad weather prevented flying. Whether this hard work had any bearing on the original order suppressing the Geschwader emblem being later rescinded is not known


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2009)

Colored monochrome film "Pearl Harbor"

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSmmG0zOxUY_

Colored monochrome film "To the Midway"

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnnTZe8B4Lg_

Attached screenshot shows the captured Doolittle's crew in China taken from "To the Midway".
I believe this is a rare film, at least for me.

The other is a ditching IJN aircraft with fuel runout in Midway.


----------



## racerguy00 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry bout size and if repost.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2009)

SM79 JR


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 6, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> The interrogation reports of several pilots from JG53 shed some interesting light on the history of the Geschwader's markings. According to these reports, when first formed, the personnel of JG53 adopted as their badge the Ace of Spades, or card of death, and are believed to have worn uniforms with a distinctive cut to show they belonged to an elite unit (in much the same way as RAF fighter pilots denoted their status by leaving the top button of their tunics unfastened). However, in the Summer of 1940, Reichsmarschall Goring ordered that the special uniforms and the Ace of Spades badge were to be dropped and the Geschwader became known as the Red Ring Geschwader on account of the red circle which was then painted round the engine cowling. Neither the reasons for Goring's order, nor the particular significance of the red ring, are yet fully understood but it was probably intended as a punishment and may also have had some ideological relevance.




Nice story but untrue. See Prien's History of JG 53 for details. The removal of the Ace of Spades insignia and subsequent wearing of the red ring is also detailed in John Weal's "Jagdgeschwader 53" published by Osprey.

A somewhat cheaper option than Prien's three volume set.


----------



## piet (Dec 6, 2009)

gepp said:


> oh sorry my bad i thought they were real



Same here


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lot of cool pics here!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 7, 2009)

*FW 190 A-8/R2 W.Nr 681 497 'White 11 + -' of Gefr. Walter Wagner, 5.(Sturm)/J.G. 4, 1 January 1945*
Gefr. Walter Wagner was one of the many victims of Unternehmen Bodenplatte. While attacking St. Trond airfield, Wagner's FW 190 A-8/R2 'White 11 + -' was hit by anti-aircraft fire and he was wounded. He subsequently force-landed at St. Trond and was captured by the Americans. His aircraft carried J.G. 4's black/white/black RV band, and the unit emblem on the forward fuselage.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice pic and info.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful posts fellas!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 13, 2009)

Great Pictures.  


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

A few more


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 18, 2009)

More great pics VB. 


Wheels


----------



## Split_s (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice Pics! You sometimes forget WWII wasn't fought in black and white


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome VB!


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Like the small FW-187 pic with the pilot getting ready in it.


----------



## Stuka1945 (Dec 18, 2009)

amazing


----------



## v2 (Dec 18, 2009)

...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice v2! Is the 2nd one a model?


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 18, 2009)

It definitely looks like it.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are some cool Bf109 pics. Sorry but couldn't figure out how to link the images to this site...

http://images.google.com/url?source...9.html&usg=AFQjCNEKLnabgtnNzzeEE7Ia7jSL-CKVaw


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2009)

Imperial Japanse Army's Ki-45 twin-engined fighter.

The left BW photo is original.
The right color image is my remake with aid of a 3D CG tool. 
Adjusting angle to the original was very difficult but I suddenly noticed that I was grasping all positions of the 3 aircraft(below).

Why 3? The cameraman was aboard the first one.


----------



## proton45 (Dec 21, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Imperial Japanse Army's Ki-45 twin-engined fighter.
> 
> The left BW photo is original.
> The right color image is my remake with aid of a 3D CG tool.
> ...




Thats a really impressive project...I assume that the airplanes in the last picture are in the same flight configuration as they are in your first 3D rendering (but from a different camera angle)?


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2009)

proton45 said:


> Thats a really impressive project...I assume that the airplanes in the last picture are in the same flight configuration as they are in your first 3D rendering (but from a different camera angle)?




Hello, proton45. I'm glad to hear from you again

Yes, the formation is same one with the different angles.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2009)

By applying the same method, you will easily know that the legendary BW photo "B-29 being attacked by Ki-45" was a false composite photograph.

The Ki-45 looks too small when it flys under the wing of the Superfort on the photo.
To keep the same size ratio, it had to fly over the wing.
8)8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome! I've always liked your work Shinpachi! 

Btw, there's a few ideas for dioramas in there, the Ju 52 Ambulance just to mention one....


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2009)

Please go on, Lucky13.
Thanks!


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 24, 2009)

That's some great stuff Spin!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a screenshot from a movie "Zero (by Toshio Masuda in 1984)".

To be remarked is this aluminum-made 1:1 scale zero was manufactured for the movie by actual Mitsubishi Heavy Industries.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, that's cool. It'd be nice if some of these companies came out with replica's like that.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2009)

That would be sweet!!!!!! Im sure they still have all the blueprints for them


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 30, 2009)

They have perfect drawings though I'm not sure if all are original.


----------



## proton45 (Dec 30, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> This is a screenshot from a movie "Zero (by Toshio Masuda in 1984)".
> 
> To be remarked is this aluminum-made 1:1 scale zero was manufactured for the movie by actual Mitsubishi Heavy Industries.



That's a really cool picture (and movie fact)...I wonder what happened to the Zero they made for the movie? It seems to me that a 1:1 scale model of a (looks like) A6M2 would make a very impressive display model for a museum. 

p.s. How is the movie? Did you enjoy it?




Shinpachi said:


> By applying the same method, you will easily know that the legendary BW photo "B-29 being attacked by Ki-45" was a false composite photograph.
> 
> The Ki-45 looks too small when it flys under the wing of the Superfort on the photo.
> To keep the same size ratio, it had to fly over the wing.
> 8)8)




I'm very impressed with your (historical) 3D research...only a dedicated artist and historian would have taken the time to share the results of their inquiry into such a well known (and dare I say loved_lol) photo...thanks for posting your results of your curiosity.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks and you are welcome, proton45.

The zero used for the movie could have been A6M1 - Type12 Experimental Carrier Fighter.
It is now in Iwakuni Airbase of Hiroshima.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2009)

It looks A6M2a - Model 11.


----------



## proton45 (Dec 31, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> It looks A6M2a - Model 11.



Good eye...

I looked for some pictures on-line, and the only pictures I found where of a painted A6M2...do you think that they painted that beautiful aluminum finish? What a shame...


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, they have painted the beautiful aluminum finish with the popular color scheme for zero- dark green/light grey.

If it was made of wood, that's OK but...... Yes, I agree with you, proton45.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks great Shinpachi.....would have preferred to see her in overall Grey-Green, being an early version!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, Wayne. Happy New Year.
Japan is rushing into the new year in about 10 minutes.
Please instruct us with your deep knowdedge about the ww2 aircrafts in 2010 too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

Oustanding Spinpachi!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Oh, Wayne. Happy New Year.
> Japan is rushing into the new year in about 10 minutes.
> Please instruct us with your deep knowdedge about the ww2 aircrafts in 2010 too.



Thanks and Happy New Year to you too!!


----------



## piet (Jan 2, 2010)

8)original paint?


----------



## piet (Jan 2, 2010)

fw1908)


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, what a huge bf109, piet!

I have found out another aluminum 1:1 scale A6M2.
He is going to build it up in his home.
I recommended never to paint it.

Is it OK, proton45?


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2010)

piet yes it is in the typical greys and spots of the 1944 scheme for Bf 109G's


----------



## proton45 (Jan 3, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> I have found out another aluminum 1:1 scale A6M2.
> He is going to build it up in his home.
> I recommended never to paint it.
> 
> Is it OK, proton45?



Wow, yes that is "ok"...maybe, an unpainted A6M is considered uncommon or inauthentic, but I think the polished aluminum highlights the beauty of the aeroplanes shape contour. From the standpoint of someone who appreciates the design aesthetics of Jiro Horikoshi's creation...the polished metal really highlights the aeroplane itself, separate from its historic significance...

This man is building an A6M2 in his house? That is an incredible project. Is he a friend of yours?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2010)

Very interesting material folks!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for your OK, proton45.
The builder is a friend of my friend's who is also building up a 'real' zero with duralumin.
No one knows how he is going to carry it out from his house after completion...

Thanks Aaron for your OK too!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2010)

Spinpachi, that's awesome!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree vB


----------



## Budman (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been following some of the posts in regard to the movie "Zero". I watched the film many years ago and in my opinion it was the worst movie I had ever seen. It was so bad that they should have made it a comedy. If you pay close attention to the mock-ups of the zero you will notice that some one forgot to put ailerons on them!!! I recall one of the most hilarious scences of the movie is when the leading man is flying around in his aircraft and he spots his girlfriend on the ground. As he circles around he slide the canopy back and they start talking to each other ???? "Hey baby whats up, I got vegatables. may be we can take a tour of the factory??? Oh Sagimoto you okay kinda guy." I couldn't stop laughing. Another beauty is when the narrator talks about the demise of the Zero because the United States introduced the ..... CORVAIR. There were many other bloopers I can't recall all of them.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2010)

Help, Nakajima-san!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry, Budman.　

I didn't notice such details as you mention on the Zero movie.
Thanks for the good advice.

My impression was they reseached the old Navy system, from the uniform, how-to-salute, life style and to their psycho as a soldier, very well as I don't know the war.

With no exception, amusement movies always expect the audience's favour, especially for the young generation. The actoress in the movie, Yu Hayami, was very popular with the kids at the time in early '80s. She was not only pretty(at our standards) but famous for her frequent English as she was born in Hawaii. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPreKKdUkG0_

That is almost all what I can recall about the movie.


----------



## Budman (Jan 4, 2010)

No offense was meant, I just gave my opinion.


----------



## gepp (Jan 4, 2010)

piet said:


> fw1908)


this is a very cool pic is it a reporter on the wing?And i thought it was Priller and his"Jutta" fw-190 at first glance but the pilot looks nothing like him do you know who the pilot was piet? sorry for all the questions.

gepp


----------



## piet (Jan 4, 2010)

SORRY GEPP, NO NAME WITH THE PHOTO

PIET


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

piet said:


> fw1908)




Focke-Wulf Fw-190A2 Stab III./JG26 *Walter Grunlinger* W.Nr 20206 Abbeville, France 1942

Walter Grunlinger was wingman to Josef Priller


----------



## gepp (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks beaupower32 great info and a great pic of priller  my 2nd fav pilot of ww2


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought he was writing him a ticket.


----------



## proton45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> Help, Nakajima-san!




Sorry, I didn't get your plea for help (lol)... Im actually not sure I remember this movie...I think I have a copy of it somewhere, but i took a look the other day and couldn't find it. 

It is true that some audiences have trouble with the "effects" of this era...but I for one have fond memories of watching movies like this when i was young...


p.s. I'm sorry Shinpachi, I didn't mean to leave you "hanging out their by yourself"....


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2010)

guys remember please to source photos


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi, proton45. Thanks for your care and sorry if my careless post may have made you worry.
On this point, please take my apology Budman too.

He mentioned "some one forgot to put ailerons on them" but the aluminum zero had it though not made of the cloth panel. So, I wondered if he might be talking about another movie.

You are very familiar with the Japanese movies, so I have asked you "help".

A movie is a movie and I didn't produce it

Attached image: A real zero at Mitsubishi.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2010)

Beautiful! Do you have any more pics of her??


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, here are some, vB.


----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 11, 2010)

nice pics Shinpachi! I'm cutting an R/C kit of a A6m3-22 . From what web sight are you getting these pics Shinpachi I would like to do more research on the plane.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello, ThunderThud

Sorry but no web site for these photos.
If you point me out which part details you want to know, I will check.
It's impossible to introduce them all here.

Thanks!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 11, 2010)

You can know the zero structure on my CG gallary too.
Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...

Thanks!


----------



## proton45 (Jan 11, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> You can know the zero structure on my CG gallary too.
> Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
> Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
> Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
> ...




That's fantastic...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, proton45.
They belong to my old works, so I find much immaturity there.
The data volume of Sakae 21 engine was as much as 1GB.
I can model it as few as 50MB with same precision now.

Please look forward to my future work.
Thanks!


----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 12, 2010)

Outstanding work Shinpachi! Thank you for those links to your pics!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 13, 2010)

You are welcome, ThunderThud.
Thank you very much for your visit to my site.


----------



## v2 (Jan 13, 2010)

...


----------



## Locke (Jan 20, 2010)

*whew*, just browsed through this entire thread. There are some gems in here, for sure! xD


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> You can know the zero structure on my CG gallary too.
> Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
> Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
> Picasa ??? ???? - Shinpachi - Shinpachi 3D ...
> ...





Outstanding!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks vB for visiting!
N1K2J is still going on though I don't know when it will be completed


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2010)

looks good so far Shinpachi, like the Shiden-kai !!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 22, 2010)

Indeed, Wayne!

It takes as many as three years but not completed yet


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## v2 (Jan 30, 2010)

...


----------



## imalko (Jan 30, 2010)

Extraordinary! Never seen this picture before. Do you know whose plane was it? This pilot undoubtedly participated in attack on Yugoslavia and shot down two Yugoslav aircraft during this campaign judging by the two kill markings in second row.


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would have to say by the shape of the rudder it's a Bf-109E.


----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent [email protected] keep up the great work lets keep this thread alive.


----------



## imalko (Jan 31, 2010)

There's no doubt it's a Bf 109E, I was just wondering who the pilot was.


----------



## v2 (Jan 31, 2010)

imalko said:


> There's no doubt it's a Bf 109E, I was just wondering who the pilot was.



Hubert Mutherich,JG-54- 8 english and 2 jugoslavian kills....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2010)

A great pic.....there are more!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Great picture V2! What do the numbers mean above the markings?


----------



## imalko (Jan 31, 2010)

Date when the kill occurred. Both Yugoslav kills occurred in April '41 for example.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 31, 2010)

So it is! Thanks Igor!


----------



## imalko (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem mate.


----------



## ColesAircraft (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2010)

Great again!


----------



## eastcoastkiller (Feb 16, 2010)

guys i play a ww2 fighter game and the primary fighter that we fly is the fw190d-9 and we are looking for color pics of the plane. the reason the they need to be in color is becuase they have to be skins that were really used in ww2. we have to prove that the skin patterens were used in ww2. ive been searching the net for pics and havent been able to find alot, probly to to the fact that it was a late war plane that was used only limited. any pics would be really really really helpfull


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 16, 2010)

eastcoastkiller said:


> guys i play a ww2 fighter game and the primary fighter that we fly is the fw190d-9 and we are looking for color pics of the plane. the reason the they need to be in color is becuase they have to be skins that were really used in ww2. we have to prove that the skin patterens were used in ww2. ive been searching the net for pics and havent been able to find alot, probly to to the fact that it was a late war plane that was used only limited. any pics would be really really really helpfull




What game do you fly in? It sounds like Aces High, which is what I play? Also, just look around the internet, there are pictures out there.


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2010)

...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 9, 2010)

Sweet pictures v2. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2010)

Very cool V2...


----------



## v2 (Mar 10, 2010)

He 177


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Dominic !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 12, 2010)

Good stuff v2. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2010)

Very cool! I love the He 177


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## v2 (Apr 20, 2010)

RO 37 in Albania


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 20, 2010)

wow....made it through. these are great pics everyone. a real wealth of history right here.


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2010)

pics from Russia....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Missed these....Cool !


----------



## Frantish (Jul 30, 2010)

Incredible!

Never knew so much color photo exists!
Even in middle of active combat zones.


----------



## Frantish (Jul 30, 2010)

(double post)


----------



## muggs (Aug 3, 2010)

A couple of Royal Romanian AF ones :

BF 108 Taifun / HE 112 B / HE 111


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## ThunderThud (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice Pics there Mugg's. Keep em coming!8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, please do !


----------



## muggs (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, i'm afraid i will run out of color ones with this post, but i'll be sure to update if i find any new RRAF ones.

HS 129
Captured Polikarpov I-16
IAR 80
Me 109


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 27, 2010)

I've not seen those before Muggs, thank you for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Alexfly (Sep 5, 2010)

Some pics taken by my father.
Alex


----------



## Alexfly (Sep 5, 2010)

Some pics taken by my father.
Alex


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice Pics...!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree, Alex those are great!


----------



## muggs (Nov 2, 2010)

Bf 109's of the RRAF with a Bf 108 in the foreground
Same setting but with a very nice angle including a JU 52


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent...


----------



## v2 (Nov 2, 2010)

...


----------



## rrsted (Nov 10, 2010)

Any idea where this picture is taken from?
Work collegue of mine seems to think its Notre Dame.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2010)

That is not Notre Dam. Notre Dam is a gothic cathedral as well, but the facade is different.

I believe it is the Strasbourg Cathedral in Strasbourg, France. The Strasbourg, Cathedral was damaged during the war as well.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2010)

The Panther looks familiar. I'm wondering if it is the same one shown being hit, in a video clip posted some time ago by Charles Bronson. The same panther also appeared in some 'stills', shown after the battle, with US troops and vehicles around, and a similar church or cathedral, if my memory serves me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think it's either of them. Notre Dame I believe has double doors on the side "towers" next to the front door. Strasbourg's sides have the single door, but there are 4 figures on each side of the door, vs the 3 in the pic posted and the main door has 5 on either side vs the 4 in the pic. Very similar however.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2010)

If it is the same tank, then from what I remember, it was in Germany. However, The Panther in the pic is an earlier Ausf A, where I think the one in the video clip etc was an Ausf G.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I don't think it's either of them. Notre Dame I believe has double doors on the side "towers" next to the front door. Strasbourg's sides have the single door, but there are 4 figures on each side of the door, vs the 3 in the pic posted and the main door has 5 on either side vs the 4 in the pic. Very similar however.





You are correct. It is the Cologne Cathedral in Calogne, Germany. It is 100% the Cologne Cathedral.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok now THAT was an impressive find!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Chris - that's one of the pics I was thinking of. I had a feeling it might be Cologne, but wasn't totally sure.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 11, 2010)

What a powerful pic.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree Matt.


----------



## KevinK. (Nov 20, 2010)

Great Pics everyone, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pixpast (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks guys for the amazing color photos.
if any one wants, there are a few good private photo collectors building a photo library and they have some super USAF color shots and negatives- give it a look. Ian
PIXPAST.com • Index page


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2011)

Interesting site....thanks.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2011)

Guess you have to join to see the pics coz I don't see any.


----------

